# Fitness First International Passport



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

anyone with experience with the Fitness First International Passport and if it works unlimited? I though about joining Fitness First in my home country to use the gyms in Dubai (much cheaper monthly rate).

thanks


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

peterpan123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> anyone with experience with the Fitness First International Passport and if it works unlimited? I though about joining Fitness First in my home country to use the gyms in Dubai (much cheaper monthly rate).
> 
> thanks


Yes I have used it and yes it works when visiting other countries. 

However, they *will *notice if you have clearly moved to/are living in another country other than the one where you bought the membership (as you would be), and would eventually refuse to honour the passport.

teuchter


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Yes I have used it and yes it works when visiting other countries.
> 
> However, they *will *notice if you have clearly moved to/are living in another country other than the one where you bought the membership (as you would be), and would eventually refuse to honour the passport.
> 
> teuchter


Thanks for the quick answer!
Do you know how long they let one use the passport? How can they even refuse to honour it if its part of the membership/contract?

thanks


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

peterpan123 said:


> Thanks for the quick answer!
> Do you know how long they let one use the passport? How can they even refuse to honour it if its part of the membership/contract?
> 
> thanks


Off the top of my head I can't remember the specific limit, but it's written in the terms and conditions of use. You could check with FF themselves.

Caveat emptor - always read the fine print.

teuchter


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I think it's 20-30 gym sessions worldwide a year. Not sure how they check it.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

zin said:


> I think it's 20-30 gym sessions worldwide a year. Not sure how they check it.


They manually record every 'visit' you make to a FF club in the host country, which is then reported back to FF in the 'home' country.

teuchter


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks guys


----------

